# Linux/FOSS demonstratieruimte en workshops

## socialdefect

Onlangs zijn we in Tilburg een nieuw project gestart genaamd: "open Bron & Digitale Duurzaamheid".

Het project is bedoeld om mensen bekend te maken met de voordelen van gratis open source software en het Linux besturingssysteem. Dit doen we middels een open inloop dag waar je lekker kan prutsen aan onze demonstratie computers met de daarbij behorende uitleg. Ook is er op de open inloop dagen een installatie-/helpdeks waar je gratis Linux en OSS op je eigen computer kan laten installeren en je installatie problemen kan laten oplossen. WIJ ZIJN GEEN WINDOWS HELPDESK!)

Verder is het mogelijk om een Linux computer te lenen voor een week zodat je deze thuis naar hartelust op je gemak kan bestuderen.

Naastde open inloop dagen verstrekken we ok gratis informatie op maat aan bedrijven en proberen we regelmatig workshops te verzorgen.

Heb je zin om een keer langs te komen, wil je graag helpen of gewoon meer informatie kijk dan op onze website

----------

## wim-x

Goed initiatief,

naar aanleiding van het verlanglijstje was ik op zoek gegaan naar organisaties die je aan infomateriaal kunnen helpen. Als eerste vond ik uiteraard de NOIV site, maar ook een interessant blog artikel, waardoor ik bij de NLUUG uitkwam. 

Volgens mij hebben zij hetzelfde doel voor ogen als jullie en wellicht hebben zij ook gratis infomateriaal.

----------

